# My Quick SureFire Titan Review



## this_is_nascar (Nov 6, 2007)

November 06th, 2007 @ 10:30 -- My (2) SureFire Titan lights are delivered by our UPS man. He knows us so well, we're on a first name basis.

Unit #1 -- Serial Number 0197.
Unit #2 -- Serial Number 0425.

As the hours, days and hopefully weeks progress, I'll add more comments and opinions to this post. I've had these less than an hour, so I can only give you my initial impressions. So, in order, here they are.

1-- Too much fluff in the packaging. For Pete's sake, it's only a flashlight. A smaller, packaging would have been nice.

2-- Wow, this is a pretty large light for it only being a 1xCR2 version. It has to be the largest CR2 light I've ever owned.

3-- Hmmm, feels pretty heavy. My FF-II, Ion and Peak in the 1xCR2 configuration feel much liter to me.

4-- Nice lanyard attachment point. I like the way it spins and it allows a nice little groove, just in case I want to ghetto-up this $500 light with a glow O-Ring.

5-- Let's see how much trouble it is to detach the lanyard cap from the light itself. Press, press, a bit more press. There, that wasn't too bad. Oh look, one of those tripod-attachment points. That's a great idea, although I wonder why SureFire just didn't make that the mechanism to attach the lanyard cap. OK, let's put the cap back on the light, so I don't lose it. Position, push, push some more. Damn, that's not going on to well. Let's take it back off and try again. Wait, it's stuck and won't come off or go on. Twist a tad, push, pull, pull, twist, pull. There we go, it's off again. Line it up real good, push, lift a bit, push some more, give a slight twist. Finally, it's back on. I'm not sure I want to attempt removing that again anytime soon.

6-- Let's take a gander at the unit itself. It feels good in my hand, it's a bit heavy for its size. Nice clean lens and reflector. The reflector appears to be very slightly orange-peeled. What's this? That lens doesn't appear to sit very far back in the bezel. There's not much space between the the bezel rim and the lens that sits within it. I'd prefer it to be recessed a bit more. If I drop this light and assuming it lands bezel first, I'm concerned the impact will cause lens damage. My intent was to EDC the Titan, so I can guarantee it's going to get dropped, kicked, ran over, etc.

7-- OK, time to fire-up this bad-boy. The UI is what sold me on this light. Understanding this light is brand-new, I'm hoping the turning loosens up a bit. It is not a smooth buttery feeling while cranking. It feels gritty and tight and you can feel the feedback in your fingers, almost like there's debris in the threads. It could also be the bezel-to-battery-tube rub I guess too. Other than that, the interface works as advertised. Turn a bit and it lights, keep turning and it gets brighter. As it relates to the beam, it's certainly not the best I've seen, although it's not bad. The tint appeared on the very slightest side of the blueish scale to me and yes, I'm a white wall hunter, so get over it. Comparing the beam of both Titans to my Novatac, the blueish tint appeared more pronounced. As far a activation of the light, one unit requires slightly more of a turn than the other. On both units, I would have preferred to see a bit more turn required to fire the light. I'm concerned with the potential of the light engaging while being carried, although it would be so low, any batter drain would probably be unmeasurable.


So, what's my conclusion? I don't have one yet, although if you sense a tone of slight disappointment in my tone, that's probably accurate. Keep in mind, that as I'm reviewing this light, cost/price is an influence, even though I may not state it outright. I'll have a better assessment tonight, after darkness. I'll continue to update this 1st message and reference those updates in this thread.


Update #1 - Some comparative pictures. I forgot to include the Ion.


----------



## Codeman (Nov 6, 2007)

Smooth turning is a reasonable expectation for such a light. I, too, hope it will loosen up some.


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Nov 6, 2007)

just got mine,and i have the same impression.


:candle:


----------



## Gatsby (Nov 6, 2007)

TiN - Thanks for an honest and frank first assessment. Heck - I expect a fair amount out of a light that nears $100, certainly one over that price point, and SF has a reputation which leads to certain expectations. I'll be very interested to see how you grow to like the light with some time.

The pictures of the size compared to the LF5, LOD and a few others was interesting. It is smaller than a lot of lights but it would be interesting to see it compared to a Peak Pacific CR2, a CR2 Ion or a Jil JCR2 for comparison purposes. It does look larger and heavier than any of those lights.


----------



## Zot (Nov 6, 2007)

Gatsby said:


> The pictures of the size compared to the LF5, LOD and a few others was interesting.



Where can I see the picture?
Thanks.


----------



## sbebenelli (Nov 6, 2007)

I get mine tomorrow so this is somewhat disappointing news. I know you had extremely high expectations for this light and hopefully after having it awhile it'll show it's strengths. 

Something of this price range can make a person's expectations so high that it's hard not to be initially disappointed. 

It'll be my turn tomorrow. Hopefully I won't be disappointed.


----------



## Arcoholic (Nov 6, 2007)

This apears to be the first "honest" account to me regarding this light.
I am still pretty stoked about mine comming pretty soon but i figured there must be some issues. 
I do not want to convince myself that this is the greatest light ever just because of the heafty price tag. 
As long as it comes on when needed and it is covered by a bulletproof warrany by a company that does not go belly up .........

I can not wait to see futher observations by nascar

my 2 cents


----------



## Chao (Nov 6, 2007)

Zot said:


> Where can I see the picture?
> Thanks.




https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/179191#7


----------



## who (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi Nascar,

I am glad that you got yours, still waiting for mine to come in.
Grittiness is normal for anything made out of Titanium. My titanium folding knives all show grittiness and for a very long time.
Do a search on CPF; people have used all kind of ways to smoothen it up. Toothpaste is one. J


----------



## LED Zeppelin (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice review, my initial impressions are similar.

Although the light is pricey, I don't think it is way overpriced. The swivel attachment is okay, but looks like it was costly to manufacture. It takes too much visual alignment and care to accomplish it in the dark. I wouldn't mind a simpler and less costly arrangement.

The finish is industrial; I did expect it to be a bit more shiney, polished, or a brighter machined finish - more jewel-like. It does look durable, but almost appears cast.

While I wish the light were more jewel-like, at the same time I wish the packaging was more military and less "Sharper Image". Something that hinted at the light's pedigree.

The UI was also my main interest. It works well as advertised, and is bright enough for the tasks you'd use a small light for. However the grittiness is a slight disappointment. Hopefully the aluminum version will remedy the thread feel and lower the price by at least 1/2.

I particularly like the directional grooves on the lower part of the body. They are cut so they bite one way or another, and really help with grip when operating the light.

Overall it does not acheive the hand-built level of polish exhibited by CPF's finest, but I can see that it was costly to manufacture and offers some novel features. Hats off to SF though for a very good effort offering a unique light targeted at collectors and flashaholics. We are admittedly a tough sell, and a picky crowd. If I go back to before my jaded flashaholic mentality, this would have been a light to end all lights.


----------



## 4sevens (Nov 6, 2007)

I don't have mine yet, but for the grittiness, try some deoxit. That stuff is
amazing. TIN, I'll send you a tube if you like to try it out!


----------



## Codeman (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks for the DeOxIt tip, 4sevens. I need to try that on another Ti light I have.


----------



## Frenchyled (Nov 6, 2007)

4sevens said:


> I don't have mine yet, but for the grittiness, try some deoxit. That stuff is
> amazing. TIN, I'll send you a tube if you like to try it out!



I don't have mine too...but thanks for this review 
David...I am interested by your offer 

Each time a light is delayed..each time we are disappointed... maybe it is better to wait no more than one month...because our expectations are proportional to the time waited


----------



## LED Zeppelin (Nov 6, 2007)

4sevens,

I tried some Deoxit and it might be marginally easier to turn, but the grittiness remains.

Feels like there's an O-ring that is keeping the Deoxit from reaching the threads. I almost think the light would need to be disassembled, the threads lubed with grease, and reassembled for the ideal fix.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Nov 6, 2007)

Thenks for the feedback and comments. As far as lubing this bad-boy, that may prove to be a difficult one. I don't see an easy means to do so. As far as I can tell, the bezel assembly wasn't meant to be a user serviceable item. I know that someone much more technical than I will be able to eventually tell us how we'd those this, but until then, I can't lube them.


----------



## Codeman (Nov 6, 2007)

It sounds like SF took the same approach with the Titan as the U2's selector ring in regards to lubrication...:thinking:


----------



## this_is_nascar (Nov 6, 2007)

Codeman said:


> It sounds like SF took the same approach with the Titan as the U2's selector ring in regards to lubrication...:thinking:



Somewhat, however it wasn't too difficult to remove the adjusting ring on the U2. On the Titan, I see very little openings, which are probably invovled with getting the bezel-end off.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Nov 6, 2007)

I added some comparative photos to the 1st post.


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Nov 6, 2007)

I have litteraly poored Nanolube in mine and twisted it 1000`s of times.No go as far as getting rid of the grittyness.

The problem is getting the lube where it is supposed to go as the head cannot be taken off.So i asume there is a o-ring stopping the lube from getting in and stopping the grits from getting out.

Another thing is,i dont think this thing is threaded on.There are 3 small holes with what seem to be a spring mounted locking pin or locking ring with 3 notches to hold the head in place.

While this is an awsome light which i love.
I was hoping for a little more though out design.Atleast a polished inner area to make the turning smooth.
On second thought this may be a part of the design,which allowes the light not to turn on in the pocket or elsewhere without you wanting it.

The Grittiness can also be a part of the mechanical design of the TITAN,maybe its not Ti against Ti we hear,maybe its metal brushes of some kind that touches the electronics to allow for its operation?

I still think it should have been lubed better from Surefire,especially when we cannot acess the light to do so ourselves.

On my light there is also a part of the tailcap O-ring showing,its not possible to screw it all the way down.Anyone else have this problem.
Maybe its supposed to be like this.
There is no groove under the O-ring for it to be properly seated like on other Surefires.


Im wearing mine around my neck as we speak 
But i am tempted to send it in to Surefire for a fix...to bad my speaking English sucks..Hard to talk to CS that way.



Benny


----------



## Codeman (Nov 6, 2007)

this_is_nascar said:


> I added some comparative photos to the 1st post.



Thanks for including the Arc AAA! :thumbsup:


----------



## Zot (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks. The L1 looks huge!



this_is_nascar said:


> I added some comparative photos to the 1st post.


----------



## Gatsby (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks for the photos! Interesting light ... size wise ... it is still pretty small compared to say the HDS/Novatac sized lights (which are a tad big for a 123 light actually - at least from a girth standpoint). Still when I look at my Jil JCR2IT beside the HDS - the Titan is a lot bigger than that light. It does have a lot of stuff under the hood - so it's understandable.


----------



## mspeterson (Nov 6, 2007)

this_is_nascar said:


> Somewhat, however it wasn't too difficult to remove the adjusting ring on the U2. On the Titan, I see very little openings, which are probably invovled with getting the bezel-end off.



My thoughts exactly... you probably need to insert something into all three holes simultaneously to remove the head, some type of retaining ring it looks like. On another note, when I poked the hole the probe picked up some lube-like substance from inside, leading me to believe that at least my light is lubricated. That would make sense since the head turns smoothly on my example. I can hear the gritty noise which I take to be the sound of TI on TI as opposed to foreign material in the threads. In fact, I'm more concerned with it loosening up over time.... 

As far as the attachment goes, not a fan at all. I find it difficult to take off and replace, and it has a tendency to spin when I'm tring to turn the bezel instead. Would prefer Larry's design myself.....

Other than that, I love this light! The higher levels are nice, but IMHO it's the low level capability of the Titan that has me excited!!! Using it around the house last night, I kept finding myself turning it down to a more appropriate (less blinding!) brightness, as opposed to covering the window or squinting. It's very comfortable around the neck, even wore it to bed! It has a nice heft, and is a great lenght for my large hands- any smaller would be too small for my needs. Fit and finish I would rate as excellent, on par with any custom light I've seen, easily, and I personally love the matte finish. The big question to me is how will it hold up over time, which we will have to wait to find out unless sombody wants to donate one to "science"...

All in all, a fantastic value and a superb light, IMHO!!!!!


----------



## Codeman (Nov 6, 2007)

mspeterson said:


> ...The higher levels are nice, but IMHO it's the low level capability of the Titan that has me excited!!!...



That's one of the main reasons I'm getting one. I wonder how many folks really give that much thought?


----------



## mspeterson (Nov 6, 2007)

Codeman said:


> That's one of the main reasons I'm getting one. I wonder how many folks really give that much thought?



So far it looks like two!!!


----------



## this_is_nascar (Nov 6, 2007)

Codeman said:


> That's one of the main reasons I'm getting one. I wonder how many folks really give that much thought?



Trust me, I've considered it. As I've stated many times, the UI (meaning that I'm not forced into using preset levels) is the main reason I got the Titan. The UI, by its nature, allows for super-low output. If it weren't for the UI, I would not have purchased the Titan.


----------



## mspeterson (Nov 6, 2007)

this_is_nascar said:


> If it weren't for the UI, I would not have purchased the Titan.



+1


----------



## Codeman (Nov 6, 2007)

this_is_nascar said:


> Trust me, I've considered it. As I've stated many times, the UI (meaning that I'm not forced into using preset levels) is the main reason I got the Titan. The UI, by its nature, allows for super-low output. If it weren't for the UI, I would not have purchased the Titan.




Yeah, I meant that as a touch-in-cheek comment, given how we usually talk about more output most of the time. As is often the case, what's sexy isn't necessarily what's practical.


----------



## Tempest UK (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks for the review and picture, TiN. Can't wait for mine :huh:

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## easilyled (Nov 6, 2007)

I am quite happy with my Titan.

Perhaps my biggest gripe is that I don't really like the finish much.

LED Zeppelin alluded to this earlier.

It almost looks like it has some sort of coating on it like some 
cheap silver paint. 

I don't know whether this is actually the case, or whether it has a bead
blasted finish that just gives this appearance. :shrug:

I have to say that I think it would have looked a lot classier if it had
a polished finish (like the Mclux PDs for example)
and also if the Surefire logo and serial no. had been engraved
rather than etched on.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Nov 6, 2007)

I need someone to do me a favor. Replace the Panasonic CR2 cell in your Titan, with something different. Let it run on high for 2 or 3 minutes and let me know how it goes.


----------



## sbebenelli (Nov 6, 2007)

The suspense is killing me. :sweat: You must have discovered something. Please tell. :bow:



this_is_nascar said:


> I need someone to do me a favor. Replace the Panasonic CR2 cell in your Titan, with something different. Let it run on high for 2 or 3 minutes and let me know how it goes.


----------



## mspeterson (Nov 6, 2007)

this_is_nascar said:


> I need someone to do me a favor. Replace the Panasonic CR2 cell in your Titan, with something different. Let it run on high for 2 or 3 minutes and let me know how it goes.



Just threw in a Titanium brand CR2, lets see what happens.....

edit...
that's four minutes and counting......all seems well so far...


----------



## this_is_nascar (Nov 6, 2007)

Sorry guys. I didn't mean to jump to any conclusions. I had 1+ year old Battery Station CR2 cells that have never been opened. I checked the voltage on each and they were at 3.06 volts, which is lower than a brand new battery. I put a new cell in each Titan and cranked them full-blast. After 2-3 minutes, the lights started flickering rapidly. I turned the lights off and back on and they flickered eratically. I went through (6) BS CR2 cells total (3 in each) and got the same results each time. In my other CR2 lights, the BS cells worked fine. It's important to note that the Titan has a much greater power draw than any of these other CR2 lights I have. Anyway, I found new Sanyo and Energizer CR2 cells that I had stored away. God only knows how long I've had them. I installed them in each light and everything is fine. I'm going to chaulk it up to the BS cells as being the issue. Sorry for the scare.


----------



## mspeterson (Nov 6, 2007)

Glad it's not a problem with the light. I just turned mine off after 14mins., no problems or excessive heat to report here. I'm using cells from Optics HQ, nice and fresh.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Nov 6, 2007)

OK, thanks. Sorry for taking 14-minutes of LED life away from your light. :mecry:

Edit -- This is meant to be a joke. I don't mean anything serious by it, so take it as a funny.


----------



## mspeterson (Nov 6, 2007)

No, darn it, I want my runtime back!!!:twothumbs

Dosen't take much to get me to play with my lights, and I haven't taken anything seriously for years!!!

I think Don said he was getting a Titan, lets get him to rip it apart......:naughty:


----------



## PJD (Nov 6, 2007)

TIN...I seem to recall something from a while back about quite a few folks having issues with the BS CR2 cells. I can't say for sure, but I think the issues started appearing about the same time the Ion came out. I do know this...I had some flicker issues with my first CR2 Ion when using BS CR2 cells. Even after swapping the cells out numerous times. Switched to a Duracell Ultra cell, and all flickering issues vanished. :shrug: FWIW, hope that helped!

PJD


----------



## this_is_nascar (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks. I threw them all in a bucket, to be used if/when I absolutely have no remaining cells left. Now I need to find a good place to get some CR2's. There's some eBay sites, but I've been burnt on Energizer E2 AA lithiums before. I once order several dozen and them came loose, in bulk. Not one of them had more than 1.4 volts on them. A fresh E2 with produce 1.76/1.78 volts without load. I was pissed, so I don't want to get burnt again. I really like Sanyo CR2's, but I can only find one place online to get them. I'd rather find another source and see if I can get them cheaper. I'd entertain the Duracells also, but those are even more expensive online.


----------



## ViReN (Nov 6, 2007)

this_is_nascar said:


> Thanks. I threw them all in a bucket, to be used if/when I absolutely have no remaining cells left. Now I need to find a good place to get some CR2's. There's some eBay sites, but I've been burnt on Energizer E2 AA lithiums before. I once order several dozen and them came loose, in bulk. Not one of them had more than 1.4 volts on them. A fresh E2 with produce 1.76/1.78 volts without load. I was pissed, so I don't want to get burnt again. I really like Sanyo CR2's, but I can only find one place online to get them. I'd rather find another source and see if I can get them cheaper. I'd entertain the Duracells also, but those are even more expensive online.



TIN .. Thanks for nice review....

For Reliable Batteries, I guess you can get it at www.Fenix-Store.com https://www.fenix-store.com/index.php?cPath=53 they have some good RCR2 batteries


----------



## LED Zeppelin (Nov 6, 2007)

MorpheusT1 said:


> On my light there is also a part of the tailcap O-ring showing,its not possible to screw it all the way down.Anyone else have this problem.
> Maybe its supposed to be like this.
> There is no groove under the O-ring for it to be properly seated like on other Surefires.
> 
> Benny



Benny,

Mine has the same O-ring issue, which I concluded was not an issue. At first I tried to get the O-ring concealed under the tailcap by forcing it, but it didn't want to do that.

My conclusion was that the O-ring was intended to be somewhat exposed, and compressed by the leading edge of the tailcap, not covered by it.

I could be wrong if others' O-rings are not visible when closed, but since the tail bottoms out before it meets the tube, I assumed the fit is as intended.

Anyone else have Titans that differ in this aspect?


----------



## knifebright (Nov 7, 2007)

Mines just the same as the rest. It appears to me that its functioning similar to a gasket set up. 
my only question will be soon be answered by my own tinkering unless i can stop myself......MUST GET INSIDE To get Krylox 50/50 IN!!!!!


oh the temptation!!!




LED Zeppelin said:


> Benny,
> 
> Mine has the same O-ring issue, which I concluded was not an issue. At first I tried to get the O-ring concealed under the tailcap by forcing it, but it didn't want to do that.
> 
> ...


----------



## bwm (Nov 7, 2007)

this_is_nascar said:


> Sorry guys. I didn't mean to jump to any conclusions. I had 1+ year old Battery Station CR2 cells that have never been opened. I checked the voltage on each and they were at 3.06 volts, which is lower than a brand new battery. I put a new cell in each Titan and cranked them full-blast. After 2-3 minutes, the lights started flickering rapidly. I turned the lights off and back on and they flickered eratically. I went through (6) BS CR2 cells total (3 in each) and got the same results each time. In my other CR2 lights, the BS cells worked fine. It's important to note that the Titan has a much greater power draw than any of these other CR2 lights I have. Anyway, I found new Sanyo and Energizer CR2 cells that I had stored away. God only knows how long I've had them. I installed them in each light and everything is fine. I'm going to chaulk it up to the BS cells as being the issue. Sorry for the scare.



I recently ordered some Duracell Ultra CR2 batteries from batterywarehousedirect.com. Ten batteries with shipping was just under $25. 
http://www.batterywarehousedirect.com/2.html?m5:cat=%2FCR2

I do not have a voltmeter or battery tester I can use to test the batteries. Instead, this morning when getting ready for work, I put one of the batteries from BatteryWarehouseDirect in my CR2 Ion and cranked it to high. Thirtyseven minutes later it is still on high and throwing in a fresh Sanyo I don't visually see any difference in output.

Update: I left the Ion on high and comparing with a fresh Sanyo the Duracell got a runtime of 1hour and 28 minutes. This is what the Ion is supposed to have for runtime on high. 

Brian


----------



## Phredd (Nov 7, 2007)

knifebright said:


> my only question will be soon be answered by my own tinkering unless i can stop myself......MUST GET INSIDE ... oh the temptation!!!



RESISTANCE IS FUTILE! Open it! Open it! Someone's going to open it. Why not be the first? Take pictures.


----------



## Gatsby (Nov 7, 2007)

I seem to recall some runtime posts for either the Liteflux LF4 (their CR2 light) or perhaps the Jil IT/Intelli that had some dreadful results using the BS CR2 cells - and there were separate Energizer E2 runs that were much, much better. There was some comment in that thread at how surprisingly poor the BS cells did compared to the Energizer. I've had good results with their CR123 cells in my HDS, so it may be the CR2 supplier is different.

Will the Titan handle RCR2 cells? After getting some for my Jil I'm sold on that as the way to go with CR2 based lights - for power at least.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks for all the feedback on CR2 cells. I'll try some of the suggested places to order a batch. As far as RCR2 cells in the Titan, I don't know the answer and would be too much of chicken to find out on my own. I am interested in hearing if anyone knows for sure.


----------



## sbebenelli (Nov 7, 2007)

TIN, has your impression changed at all since having the light overnight?


----------



## Gatsby (Nov 7, 2007)

this_is_nascar said:


> Thanks for all the feedback on CR2 cells. I'll try some of the suggested places to order a batch. As far as RCR2 cells in the Titan, I don't know the answer and would be too much of chicken to find out on my own. I am interested in hearing if anyone knows for sure.


 
Yeah I'm pretty sure I wouldn't just roll the dice on that investment! 

RCR2's in my Jil made a huge difference in cost and performance - now I just need to figure out how to afford that CR2 Ion you're selling TiN!


----------



## this_is_nascar (Nov 7, 2007)

sbebenelli said:


> TIN, has your impression changed at all since having the light overnight?



Not really. I installed the clip and have been carrying it today, with the clip clipped to my right front pocket, with the light hanging inside the pocket. I don't even know it's there. I've played some more with dettaching/reattaching the lanyard mount and its becoming easier. Either it's breaking-in a bit with use or I'm getting better at it. Maybe a combination of both. Last night, I used the light inside and out. The beam is fine, the UI works as advertised and it was really nice to be able to dial-up the exact amount of light I needed. No clicking, re-clicking, etc.


----------



## MSaxatilus (Nov 7, 2007)

> ....I installed the clip and have been carrying it today...


 
There's a pocket clip that comes with the Titan!? I thought there was only a lanyard mount on the tailcap. Or are you saying there is a clip on the lanyard mount and your using that to hang it in your pocket. :thinking:

Could you take a picture of the clip for us.

Thanks TiN,
MSax


----------



## Codeman (Nov 7, 2007)

Does removal/re-installation of the lanyard mount cause any scratching?


----------



## sbebenelli (Nov 7, 2007)

I think he's talking about the lanyard clip.



MSaxatilus said:


> There's a pocket clip that comes with the Titan!? I thought there was only a lanyard mount on the tailcap. Or are you saying there is a clip on the lanyard mount and your using that to hang it in your pocket. :thinking:
> 
> Could you take a picture of the clip for us.
> 
> ...


----------



## this_is_nascar (Nov 7, 2007)

Yes, I'm talking about the standard SF lanyard clip that comes with the L1, A2, ETC. There is no pocketclip.


----------



## MSaxatilus (Nov 7, 2007)

Gotcha. Thanks.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Nov 7, 2007)

When i get my Titan, I'm gonna X-ray it like I did the PD, then I can see the innards. :naughty:

The bad news is I dont have a Camera right now....


----------



## knifebright (Nov 7, 2007)

Codeman said:


> Does removal/re-installation of the lanyard mount cause any scratching?





yes of course by design. Its scraching on the inside of the cap mostly but im sure there is some on the light itself. i'm sure the change, ti lighter, and other gadgets are of more threat but YES it will scratch to remove the mount. 

For me anyway. 

Jimmy


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Nov 7, 2007)

I havent noticed any apparent scratching.
Amazingly durable this light,i wonder if its coated with something.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Nov 7, 2007)

I haven't noticed any scratching, but there again I haven't been looking, nor have I been taking it off/on too much other than to try to break it in a bit.


----------



## knifebright (Nov 7, 2007)

its only creating some polished (ie scratches technically) under the laynard release. I'll take some picutres later but admidingly mine didn't come with instructions and at my dealer i usually get the busted box (voluntarily and it comes with a price, were friends) so for the first day i wasn't lining up the tailcap detent with one of the release points. I was just fighting until it did what i wanted 

could be user error but hey its an EDC, its bound to happen. I'm going to try and do some research with my dealer and find out if the finish is indeed just a machine raw or something else as its way harder than I expected. I'm not nice to my lights and it really looks good (granted its only been 4 days  )

Jimmy


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Nov 7, 2007)

:laughing: Forgot that we have a resident X-Ray technician among our ranks. That will come in handy when you accidentally swallow your Titan, PSM. 

Nice review, T.I.N. Mine arrives tomorrow, but I played with them at SHOT (including PK's #001) and those beta units were smooth as silk when you turned them, like a smooth stereo knob. I saw griff's Titan yesterday and, yep, it's tight, as all the "production" versions seem to be thus far.

Much has been mentioned of various lubes but an astute CPFer pointed out to me privately that he would not advise putting ANYthing on the threads at this point, because the light engine is right there and who knows what, if any, damage might occur. So far, thankfully, none of you (esp. Benny) has damaged your lights.

I might also point out that at SHOT, those Surefire employees wearing Titans around their necks were using two different styles of lanyard attachments: one was a detachable magnet attachment and one was a slide-in clip attachment. It was suggested at that time that both would be made available with the lights, yet in looking over griff's package yesterday there was only the standard green Surefire lanyard with hook. No fancy attachment set-ups as originally planned.

Nonetheless, the light is extraordinary, in my opinion. The low lows are incredible. And unlike the Gatlight V2, where you get NO light until the very last quarter turn of the knob, the Titan comes on immediately when you begin turning the knob, and progresses smartly through to the highest level. If you can disregard the slight grittiness of the threads, the light is damn near the perfect small EDC. :twothumbs


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Nov 7, 2007)

arewethereyetdad said:


> :laughing: Forgot that we have a resident X-Ray technician among our ranks. That will come in handy when you accidentally swallow your Titan, PSM.



Ah hem, thats technologist to you Troy. 

I figured the X-ray would give a hint at what in the heck is in there with out anyone messin up there Titan and ending up with a $500 paper weight. :huh:


----------



## this_is_nascar (Nov 7, 2007)

arewethereyetdad said:


> :laughing: Forgot that we have a resident X-Ray technician among our ranks. That will come in handy when you accidentally swallow your Titan, PSM.
> 
> Nice review, T.I.N. Mine arrives tomorrow, but I played with them at SHOT (including PK's #001) and those beta units were smooth as silk when you turned them, like a smooth stereo knob. I saw griff's Titan yesterday and, yep, it's tight, as all the "production" versions seem to be thus far.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the feedback. The "grittiness" seems to get better with use. To be honest, it doesn't bother me. I mentioned it only as an observation. I have absolutely no intention of trying to get lube in there. I figure SF knows much better than I how to maintain the light. If it was supposed to get lube from the end-user, I'd suspect SF would have mentioned it and make it accessible to the user.

I carried the light all day today. It went un-noticed clipped to my right front pocket (hanging down inside the pocket). In that same pocket, I carry a small Benchmade Ti knife and a Mini-Bic lighter. I'd imagine at some point, they were bumping up against the Titan. I'm fine with that, since I have no intentions of baby'ing this light.


----------



## jufam44 (Nov 7, 2007)

Any beamshots of the titan in action?


----------



## this_is_nascar (Nov 7, 2007)

Not from me, however others have posted some in the other Titan threads.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Nov 8, 2007)

Just got #313 in. Not a good first impression, right below where it says "313 OF 1000" there is a 1.5" scratch. Not a scuff, a scratch!  

Doesnt really bother me, but let ME put the scratches on it. Damn. :sigh: 

"Luxury" Flashlights should come like jewelry, with no scratches. 

The tint on mine is cool, I like warm tint. The tint is cooler than the XO Lioncubs I own. (The cubs are pure white) I'll get used to it.

As far as the UI goes, I love it. Mine has a detent to turn it off, kinda clicks off. Mine is not smooth to turn, but its surley not "gritty" or "harsh". I am satisfied with the action turning the bezel, its pretty smooth. 

Havent messed with the laynard thingy yet.

My lens and reflector are VERY clean, I'm impressed.

I cant comment on brightness, as its still daylight.

My impression, I kinda knew what I was getting after messin with one @ SHOT. I am not happy with the tint, or the scratch, but am pleased with the UI and the turning action. 

I like it. The ultra-low levels on the Seoul powered Titan is where this light really _shines_. :twothumbs


----------



## this_is_nascar (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks for the report. Sorry about the scratch.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Nov 8, 2007)

this_is_nascar said:


> Thanks for the report. Sorry about the scratch.



The scratch really doesnt bother me. I use my lights, but I like to scratch them. :thumbsup:


----------



## greenstuffs (Nov 8, 2007)

Hopefully i get mine tomorrow otherwise i'd be very sad


----------



## this_is_nascar (Nov 8, 2007)

I just confirmed the tailend hole fit and size. I have a mini tripod and the Titan screwed-in nicely to it.


----------



## nitrox1 (Nov 8, 2007)

this_is_nascar said:


> I just confirmed the tailend hole fit and size. I have a mini tripod and the Titan screwed-in nicely to it.



That's great. I have a mini Minox tripod that will hold it perfectly for those hands free jobs.

Thanks for the review. Mine will be here next week.

John


----------



## Superhawk (Nov 8, 2007)

I just screwed mine into a little mini tripod and I really like the additional functionality this provides. It is way better than the free standing flat tail because I can use it on any surface and at any angle.........remember this if you are thinking about cutting off that obnoxious little wart on the end of the light:thinking:.


----------



## sbebenelli (Nov 8, 2007)

I've had mine for over 24 hours now. This is my impression so far. 

The switch works great. The light feels well made and looks good. It's heavy for it's size compared to aluminum. I knew it would be. That isn't a surprise. It's longer than you would expect a CR2 light would be. The switch I'm sure is to blame along with the lanyard attachment. Those two together add length. Speaking of the lanyard attachment, I think they tried to hard. Made it over complicated so to speak. It works ok but needing to align the groove is not easy if it's dark and even if you can see it's easy not to have it just right. I like the smaller diameter compared to my other Surefire's and my NovaTac. The reflector in my light isn't perfectly center but doesn’t seem to affect the beam at all. To be fair my NovaTac isn't centered any better. The tint isn't as white as my L1 Cree. My NovaTac isn't either but I think the Titan is a tad bluer than the NovaTac. This isn't something you notice unless you’re a white wall hunter. I can't say I'm disappointed at all the the Titan. I knew all about it before I ordered one. It will be my EDC from now on. I had planned on getting either the new ARC LS or the new HDS and decided I would get the titan instead. I like the LS and may get it sometime depending on cost but after seeing the HDS it's nothing that I would have expected. It is the ugliest light I have ever seen.

Edit: I just noticed this is my 500th post. that's what I paid for the Titan. What's the odds?


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Nov 8, 2007)

sbebenelli said:


> The tint isn't as white as my L1 Cree. My NovaTac isn't either but I think the Titan is a tad bluer than the NovaTac. *This isn't something you notice unless you’re a white wall hunter*.


I am no white wall hunter, on my Titan the tint is cool even outside. It is white, but cool, not a angry blue. I am adjusting to it just fine. The UI makes up for the tint. The Titan's UI is perfect IMO. KISS!


----------



## cy (Nov 8, 2007)

just got my Titan in a few hours ago... it's already seen duty cleaning out a fireplace. wood ashes are not a good environment for hard anodized aluminum lights. 

plopped a CR2 li-ion cell almost from the get go... only difference I can see is.. with li-ion, turning on makes a tiny flash before light goes on. then smooth transition from dim to bright. 

with primary CR2, no flash while turning on. only smooth transition from dim to bright. 

Killer UI! 

kinda of bulky... don't know if this will replace my Li14430/CR2 as EDC? 



this_is_nascar said:


> I need someone to do me a favor. Replace the Panasonic CR2 cell in your Titan, with something different. Let it run on high for 2 or 3 minutes and let me know how it goes.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Nov 8, 2007)

Is your intent to keep the RCR2 in there?


----------



## cy (Nov 8, 2007)

yup... it's a requirement for my EDC to support li-ion


----------



## quantile (Nov 9, 2007)

I picked up mine from the post office yesterday.

After reading some of the initial impressions in this thread I was a bit anxious to open the packaging... but I think I am going to like Titan #0160 very much.

Love the bead-blasted finish, looks great, provides for some grip and to me it doesn't look cheap at all. The emitter is dead center in the reflector, flawless beam. The tint on mine also is slightly on the blueish side, nowhere near 'angry blue' Nichia but noticeable nonetheless.

Grittiness when turning the head is fine, it is on par or slightly better than my Ti PD (which had quite some work-in time).

Took a milk carton reading on max with the included Panasonic CR2 battery, ~1200 arbitrary units. My (non MIzer) PD-S clocks in at about 1650. The Titan's current draw from the battery is about 730 mA on max and just under 10 mA on the very lowest setting. 

For me, the Titan is to big to carry it around all the time. I think it will be going to my photo bag. The very low level (which BTW does not flicker at all, no PWM as far as I can tell) is ideal to fumble with the camera at night without washing out dark adaptation.

Marcus


----------



## cy (Nov 10, 2007)

Titan #0113 is growing on me... only negative so far is grittiness of operation. 

had a chance to play with a second Titan with a serial number 300+ units later. it's quite a bit smoother than mine. 

although #0113's action is getting a touch easier to turn. but still gritty. 
looks like surefire needs to use same lubrication as ti PD. which turns quite smoothly.

Titan has the lowest setting of any light that I'm aware of...


----------



## Tempest UK (Nov 11, 2007)

cy said:


> had a chance to play with a second Titan with a serial number 300+ units later. it's quite a bit smoother than mine.



Would that be mine? 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## lightrod (Nov 11, 2007)

My TITAN #0133 twisting action was pretty stiff and gritty at first but after what I estimate to be a few thousand cycles of twisting full on/full off (just doing a few full twists on and off when I get a minute wherever I am - many times per day - and I'm sure making folks who see me wonder what the heck!), it is now much smoother and easier to turn. Almost perfect in fact as I don't want it TOO easy. 

Just registering this also as a bit of a durability / accelerated life test - no issues at all after what amounts to a what is likely a year or more of normal usage twists. Great light!


----------



## DM51 (Nov 11, 2007)

cy said:


> Titan #0113 is growing on me...





lightrod said:


> My TITAN #0133 twisting action was pretty stiff...


For a minute there, I thought we had two people with the same serial #.


----------



## cy (Nov 11, 2007)

been kinda of doing the same... only not nearly as many reps as you. 

my titan is getting easier to turn. still feels gritty, but much smoother!
hopefully my light will get smooth as ti PD. which still has a tiny bit of gritty feel. 

seems grittiness is coming from two ti surfaces bedding in. 



lightrod said:


> My TITAN #0133 twisting action was pretty stiff and gritty at first but after what I estimate to be a few thousand cycles of twisting full on/full off (just doing a few full twists on and off when I get a minute wherever I am - many times per day - and I'm sure making folks who see me wonder what the heck!), it is now much smoother and easier to turn. Almost perfect in fact as I don't want it TOO easy.
> 
> Just registering this also as a bit of a durability / accelerated life test - no issues at all after what amounts to a what is likely a year or more of normal usage twists. Great light!


----------



## greenstuffs (Nov 11, 2007)

The TITAN has grow on me, i was at the bar and playing around the other night and people were just looking at me i guess its small bright enough for EDC and very sexy, they didn't know what it was but sure they thought its cool. A girl said it was cute of course they didn't know the pricetag.


----------



## paulr (Nov 11, 2007)

I think gritty threads is common in new ti lights, from seeing many descriptions of it in the McGizmo forum. Lube isn't the answer. You have to just keep using the light, and it wears in after a while.


----------



## McGizmo (Nov 11, 2007)

I don't believe the "grit" has anything to do with Ti threads. The switch is a rotary system that does not have a helix to it. I don't know what is in there that needs to break in but it isn't threads I would bet. On the subject of threads, I noticed that the tail cap that is user removable for feeding batteries to the Titan has a nice coarse pitch with a modified Acme thread. Very cool but it might make it a challange for those hoping to make longer tail caps to host say 2xAA or what have you.


----------



## FASTCAR (Nov 12, 2007)

Was at the range shooting.Saw that the trooper next to me had a Titan.
I played with it for 2 mins as we chatted. Told him bout' CPF and he is a lurker now .

It was a bit bigger then it seems in pictures.I found the dimmer to be gritty..that or have like 500 tiny notches in the dial.Seemed a bit more then 60 lumens to my eye.

He told me he got it off Ebay.He said he was HAPPY to win at the price he did..go figure.

Pete if your reading this, next time I may let ya shoot my D.E. 50..if ya can handle it


----------



## Darell (Nov 12, 2007)

Somebody was selling these on eBay???


----------



## greenstuffs (Nov 13, 2007)

Mine is getting smoother and less gritty with normal use. I think it needs break in but not as much as the lights we are used to. Have had mine for 4 days and is working like a champ i have not put any lube to the light as it is pretty hard to get some lube into the gap efficiently plust we don't know whats behind so if its not broken then don't fix it. 
I have noticed that sometimes when i set the light to a medium stage then somehow go to initial position (OFF) the light would remain ON i will have to turn it on again and go back to OFF. I have been able to replicate this twice while playing around with the light. Dont know if anyone has had a similar encounter.


----------



## greenstuffs (Nov 13, 2007)

Wow hope the trooper does not see your thread. 



FASTCAR said:


> Was at the range shooting.Saw that the trooper next to me had a Titan.
> I played with it for 2 mins as we chatted. Told him bout' CPF and he is a lurker now .
> 
> It was a bit bigger then it seems in pictures.I found the dimmer to be gritty..that or have like 500 tiny notches in the dial.Seemed a bit more then 60 lumens to my eye.
> ...


----------



## cave dave (Nov 13, 2007)

Darell said:


> Somebody was selling these on eBay???


There are 3 on ebay now at buy it now of $649. Too rich for my blood, but at least the shipping is included.


----------



## Codeman (Nov 15, 2007)

Darell said:


> Somebody was selling these on eBay???



Yeap. The first one had such a high opening bid that the auction ended without a single bid having been made.


----------



## MarNav1 (Nov 15, 2007)

Codeman said:


> Yeap. The first one had such a high opening bid that the auction ended without a single bid having been made.


Big surprise there huh? :shakehead


----------



## cy (Nov 18, 2007)

didn't want to start yet another titan thread so sure hope you don't mind me posting this here...

Just took Titan camping with boy scouts at Robbers State Park, Okla. 

to me one of Titan's strength is how low beam will go. dial it in on low and it'll run all night. it's one of the best tent lights ever!

took along ti PD, my other EDC. beam shots indicate same output, but titan appeared to be putting out almost twice the light. 

twisting action has really smoothed up. titan is now smoother than my ti PD's action. 

my titan has worked flawlessly! it's an awsume camping light!


----------



## bmstrong (Nov 19, 2007)

My pocketbook may regret this again but, if I may? How bright is the highest setting? Ti-PD level? Would this light, IYHO, take the place of multiple EDC's?

I'm worried that the high isn't bright enough for my tastes...


----------



## this_is_nascar (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks for you input cy. The main reason I got the Titan was for its low-low and about to dial-in the level I wanted. I use my Titan for those times I want really low lighting. If I decide I need more, I just dial it up.


----------



## frisco (Nov 19, 2007)

this_is_nascar said:


> Thanks for you input cy. The main reason I got the Titan was for its low-low and about to dial-in the level I wanted. I use my Titan for those times I want really low lighting. If I decide I need more, I just dial it up.



I didn't get mine for the Low Low...... Just turns out that is what makes it so useful. I was on an 11 hour flight from SFO to Tokyo last Friday. After the first meal they turn the cabin lights off for something like 4 hours or more. A couple hours into lights out I wanted to read some notes for about 10 minutes. Instead of turning the overhead halogen on, I went for my Fenix LOD CE around my neck. Soon as I turned it on (med) it was blazing bright and I quickly flicked it to low and kinda missed it and it went to Full bright. Blinding myself, I quickly covered it and flicked it through Strobe, SOS and medium again to get it back to Low. Low was still way to bright and I had to cover it with my finger and let a little light peak through.
Here I was trying to be incognito, It must looked like freaking fireworks on the airplane.
Well, than I thought about my Titan sitting on my bed at home.......

frisco


----------



## DM51 (Nov 19, 2007)

frisco said:


> I thought about my Titan sitting on my bed at home


You left 007 sitting on your bed at home???!?


----------



## cy (Nov 19, 2007)

oh ya... that baby would be on a neck lanyard. 

that's where mine has been since scoring a few extra Infinity Ultra lanyards. these old lanyards are the best I've seen. just the right diameter with a break away. 

surefire lanyards are way too bulky for EDC. 

here's a few pic's from my campout.. note size of lanyard


----------



## frisco (Nov 19, 2007)

DM51 said:


> You left 007 sitting on your bed at home???!?



Yup, I have (or had) this therory of only traveling with "loseable" lights and watches.

I may have to re-think this....... 

frisco


----------



## cy (Nov 20, 2007)

I'd travel with a Titan.... it's non threatening. so no chance of getting taken away. no one has a clue it costs $500 clams...

when I did a 3 week trip to interior China, left the rolex at home. no sense wearing something that represents several years of wages to a local. 

took a tiny (2in open) serrated folding knife that I would not be sad to lose. it made it all the way back home. had many a customs agent stare at it. this was before 9-11... no way any knife is allow now. 



frisco said:


> Yup, I have (or had) this therory of only traveling with "loseable" lights and watches.
> 
> I may have to re-think this.......
> 
> frisco


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Nov 20, 2007)

Mine just showed up here in Japan and I'm pretty disappointed. Here are a few pix.



















I didn't expect the threads to be buttery smooth nor did I expect a barnburner. I did expect it to be up to the standards of my other Surefires. The fit and finish are atrocious and I've only been able to get the "quick" release to come off once. The rest of the time it seems to bind and so I just click it back into its original position. I understand that with time and use it would gain character marks but an out of round bezel and stretch marks in the metal are not the way this one should have been delivered.

-LT


----------



## Size15's (Nov 20, 2007)

Lunal_Tic,
That Titan doesn't look right at all. I suggest you contact SureFire and arrange to send it back [for replacement]


----------



## this_is_nascar (Nov 20, 2007)

I agree. I'd certainly consider it a bad one. Call SF and send it back for a replacement. I'm not sure how they'd handle that since they're numbered. Better yet, return it to you dealer if he/she has a replacement and let them deal with SureFire.


----------



## mspeterson (Nov 20, 2007)

Something is definately wrong there! Sorry you got a lemon, what a bummer!

At least you can rest assured that Surefire will take care of you.:thumbsup:


----------



## frisco (Nov 21, 2007)

Lunal Tic,

I just sent you a PM and e-mail.

frisco


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions. I'll drop Surefire a line and see what they say. I'll be in the US in December so I'll probably handle it then.

frisco, I just responded to both communiques. Thanks for the offer,
-LT


----------



## Codeman (Nov 21, 2007)

Whoa, that is bad. I would expect SF to make that right for ya, LT!


----------



## McGizmo (Nov 21, 2007)

LT,

I believe you have some gall there on the surface due, likely, to a tool that was worn or possibly chipped. Some of the chips were formed into the surface. This is not uncommon with Ti and one of the challenges with machining it. Bummer.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Nov 22, 2007)

For those of you looking to sheath carry your Titan on your belt, I've found the Fenix E1 and Photon Proton pouches work very nicely. With the Proton pouch, you can fit an extra CR2 cell in the bottom and still have enough room to latch the flap.


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Nov 22, 2007)

McGizmo said:


> LT,
> 
> I believe you have some gall there on the surface due, likely, to a tool that was worn or possibly chipped. Some of the chips were formed into the surface. This is not uncommon with Ti and one of the challenges with machining it. Bummer.



Yep it galls me too.  (sorry couldn't resist) I'll be sending them pix and see what they say.


As for sheaths that work, an Atwood Tac-strap and a Rip-offs CO-32 work well.

-LT


----------



## Codeman (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks for the Tac-strap tip, LT! I've got a couple of them that have been waiting for a good use to roll around.


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Nov 27, 2007)

We'll I got a response from Surefire. Not quite what I'd hoped for or expected.



> Because the Titan is a serialized limited edition light, we cannot replace the entire light. What we can do is replace the parts that do not meet your expectations with parts that do.



I guess I'll deal with it next month when I'm there.

-LT


----------



## Phredd (Nov 27, 2007)

Okay, so the part you need replaced is the body with the serial number. I wonder if they'll re-inscribe the same serial number... Or will you be the only one with a TITAN without a serial number?


----------



## Size15's (Nov 27, 2007)

Phredd said:


> Okay, so the part you need replaced is the body with the serial number. I wonder if they'll re-inscribe the same serial number... Or will you be the only one with a TITAN without a serial number?


Everybody has see at least one Titan that doesn't have a serial number - you just didn't realise...
:naughty:


----------



## Kilovolt (Nov 28, 2007)

Size15's said:


> Everybody has see at least one Titan that doesn't have a serial number - you just didn't realise...
> :naughty:


 
I assume you refer to this one.......







As to Lunal_Tic's problem I believe that the only possibility for SF to make sure there's never more than 1000 Titans around is to keep in their stores only components and never a complete light.
When a Titan comes in for service they just replace the faulty part.
In L_T's case they can swap the body with a new unmarked one, engrave on it the same #number and keep the old body. In this way there's still 1000 complete flashlights around but L_T has the same flashlight with a new body.

With all due respect to SF it is my view that the body we can see in L_T's pics should not have been used to put together a Titan. :shakehead

PS: I'm the proud owner of Titan #328 (and I was born on March 28), not perfect but surely very very good.


----------



## Size15's (Nov 28, 2007)

Kilovolt,
Nope.


----------



## AndyTiedye (Nov 28, 2007)

I don't think the one in the ad had a serial #.


----------



## Size15's (Nov 28, 2007)

AndyTiedye said:


> I don't think the one in the ad had a serial #.


Which ad?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 28, 2007)

:candle:


----------



## Size15's (Nov 28, 2007)

Yep - Shelby Chan has the only Titan I'm aware of in the 'public domain' that doesn't have a serial number. It's a proto-type version that SureFire updated from a LuxeonIII to the latest LED.


----------



## sbebenelli (Nov 28, 2007)

Size15's said:


> Yep - Shelby Chan has the only Titan I'm aware of in the 'public domain' that doesn't have a serial number. It's a proto-type version that SureFire updated from a LuxeonIII to the latest LED.



So his has a LuxeonIII?


----------



## Size15's (Nov 28, 2007)

sbebenelli said:


> So his has a LuxeonIII?


It did have. SureFire updated it to the latest LED for him


----------



## :)> (Nov 28, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> :candle:



Shelby Chan is a lucky man:naughty:... I mean of course to have the only Titan w/out a serial number:green:


----------



## this_is_nascar (Jan 11, 2008)

Sometimes it amazes me finding function/function feature of a light, that's been missed in the past. For example, the Titan is probably one of the most mysterious light is recent history. We're not sure what components it's made of and I don't think anyone has yet to crack one open yet. I still EDC the Titan and use it quite often. One of the things I first looked for was a place to mount a tritium vial to allow me to find the light at night, while it's resting on the bedside table.

My fix to this problem has been to turn the light on to its very lowest setting. That occurs by turning the bezel, just to the point you see the emitter glow, then backing it down with just the slightest turn. I an then put the light on the night table and easily see it when I need it. Then in the morning, I just turn it off. I can't imagine this is consuming even a fraction of power.


----------



## yaesumofo (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: My Quick Surefire Titan Review*

If I am not mistaken the part which is galled is the HEAD not the serialised body (good thing surefire did not choose to match the serial numbers on all the ti parts).
I would give surefire some leed time. It took several weeks for surefire to replace the front and all of the guts of mine. too bad the QC of the service department was less than stellar because if they had done some real QC on the part they would have noticed that the light FLICKERS when the level is adjusted from high to low. Surefire may have bitten off more than they could chew with the titan. I suspect the aluminum version will be more refined...I hope. (I am just guessing)
Yaesumofo





Phredd said:


> Okay, so the part you need replaced is the body with the serial number. I wonder if they'll re-inscribe the same serial number... Or will you be the only one with a TITAN without a serial number?


----------



## Size15's (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: My Quick Surefire Titan Review*



yaesumofo said:


> I suspect the aluminum version will be more refined...I hope. (I am just guessing)
> Yaesumofo


What aluminium version?


----------



## this_is_nascar (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: My Quick Surefire Titan Review*



Size15's said:


> What aluminium version?



I was thinking the same thing. At this point, an aluminum Titan has only been speculation and rumor. SureFire has never committed or even rumored as to an aluminum version.


----------



## Phredd (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: My Quick Surefire Titan Review*



this_is_nascar said:


> SureFire has never committed or even rumored as to an aluminum version.



I think it's fair to say they have rumored about an aluminum version. At least that's what I've heard.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: My Quick Surefire Titan Review*



Phredd said:


> I think it's fair to say they have rumored about an aluminum version. At least that's what I've heard.



We've all heard it. I just don't believe it ever originated from SF.


----------



## Phredd (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: My Quick Surefire Titan Review*



this_is_nascar said:


> We've all heard it. I just don't believe it ever originated from SF.



I was really just kidding. That's why I ended with a smiley. But I remembered LA Police Gear speaking with certainty that Surefire said there would be an aluminum version:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1833158&postcount=238

And while I was searching, I also found this promise to raffle off a Titan:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1833149&postcount=236

OptiqsHQ donated one for a raffle. Has LAPoliceGear?


----------



## yaesumofo (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: My Quick Surefire Titan Review*

I love being a button pusher.
Yaesumofop




Size15's said:


> What aluminium version?


----------



## Size15's (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: My Quick Surefire Titan Review*



yaesumofo said:


> I love being a button pusher.
> Yaesumofop


So the Aluminium Titan will have a button?! :devil:


----------



## this_is_nascar (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: My Quick Surefire Titan Review*



Size15's said:


> So the Aluminium Titan will have a button?! :devil:



Not only will it have a button, but it will be powered by air, be as bright as the sun and will be 1/2 the size and will cost $1.25 + tax.


----------



## faco (Jan 11, 2008)

Enjoy your TITAN's boys and girls..........I have been on the list for one since early last year and STILL waiting for it  

Don't think we will see an Aluminium Titan until they finish and ship the TITAN orders some of us are waiting for.

To be honest, I don't care anymore, I was just surprised to get a notification via email about a TITAN thread. 

Does anyone know if the remainder of the TITAN orders will be available this year ? As I said I don't really care but as a Flashaholic I CAN"T WAIT to get it  hopefully within the next 2 years


----------



## Kilovolt (Jan 12, 2008)

Apparently OpticsHQ is now receiving Titans one by one....

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showpost.php?p=2107804&postcount=170

The wait becomes more and more stressing...








:wave:


----------



## cave dave (Mar 24, 2008)

Has anybody done a runtime test? Never mind just found it:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/179191

If anybody else is considering it be weary if using Titanium brand batteries for it. All 6 I have tested at 40% on my ZTS tester.


----------



## yaesumofo (Mar 26, 2008)

This TITAN looks darker then mine. I wonder if it is or not.
Yaesumofo





Kilovolt said:


> Apparently OpticsHQ is now receiving Titans one by one....
> 
> http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showpost.php?p=2107804&postcount=170
> 
> ...


----------



## Kilovolt (Mar 26, 2008)

yaesumofo said:


> This TITAN looks darker then mine. I wonder if it is or not.
> Yaesumofo


 
I don't think so, it appears darker when subjected to a lot of light.....


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 27, 2008)

Posting this at the end of the first page.

There ain't no way I'd pay that for a light. If I won a 40 million dollar lottery I promise you that is NOT one of the things I'd spend on.

And then to hear about grittiness and o-rings showing and YIKE!


----------



## cave dave (Apr 12, 2008)

Titan has a nice wide spill angle. I like wide spills. I think spill is often overlooked but there is a huge difference between spills. From around 45deg of the Magled AA to over 90deg of most incandescents. I think wide spills make better walking lights because you can see your feet at the same time you are lighting up 30yrds down the path.


----------



## Phredd (Apr 12, 2008)

faco said:


> I have been on the list for one since early last year and STILL waiting for it
> ...
> Does anyone know if the remainder of the TITAN orders will be available this year ?



Whose list were you on? Did you get yours yet? Supposedly Surefire has shipped ALL Titans.


----------



## faco (Apr 12, 2008)

Phredd said:


> Whose list were you on? Did you get yours yet? Supposedly Surefire has shipped ALL Titans.



Yes I did get mine about 1 month ago (optics list), It was worth the wait


----------

